# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Not a very good start with new printer

## Bikeracer2020

Having a few issues with new XC printer and Qidi support is very fast and helpfull

----------


## Bikeracer2020

In the process of sorting the printer out

----------


## Bikeracer2020

Qidi support has been absolutely first class and fast,  above and beyond what I expected after dealing with other Chinese 3D printer manufacturers.
 I definitely get the impression that customers are very important to them.

----------


## curious aardvark

so what did you get and does it work ?

----------


## Bikeracer2020

I got the X-CF Pro, mainly because I wanted a single extruder enclosed printer with auto bed leveling. The fact that it comes with a dry box is a bonus.
I don't really need an IDEX printer because I found that in the past I very rarely used the second extruder.

The jury is out at the moment on whether it works as it should, or if I got a ' friday afternoon printer '.

----------


## Bikeracer2020

It's begining to look like I did in fact get a ' friday afternoon printer '
This printer that I have does not make a very good top surface finish, there are several raised overlap lines.

----------

